# Need friends or people to talk to



## anons (Mar 8, 2014)

It’s hard to make friends in person so I thought if anyone had WhatsApp or wanted to text in iMessage, you can message me your # and we can be friends?
Here is my WhatsApp. Message me for my number if you want to talk there instead! 

My name is Kristen and I’m 28


----------



## bluesjay (Feb 21, 2011)

jaydrieling is my skype. i'm 39yo engineer and have traveled the world.


----------



## anons (Mar 8, 2014)

bluesjay said:


> jaydrieling is my skype. i'm 39yo engineer and have traveled the world.


I don’t use Skype but I can send you my number to text with if you want!


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi


----------



## Xenomorph01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi. It's the same for me. I've met some people. At first they were ok but turns out they're snakes afterall


----------

